# Pebbles Pees on beds



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

Help please, I am at my wits end, Pebble is 8 months old now and she pees on beds, bedding, her own bed, carpets, if I take her to someone elses house she will find a way upstairs and pee on friends beds, or on their carpets, I just dont know what to do with her.

She is housetrained and is taken out for at least an hours walk at each end of the day at 6 am and 6 pm, I have another dog who is the perfect gentleman, he is 17 months old and has never destroyed anything or peed on anything.

Pebbles is becoming a nightmare, she has been destructive since day one, and every time I think we have cracked it and she has improved off she goes again, its not only the peeing, its the chewing, I genuinly cannot afford to replace anymore quilts, and furniture and household goods, even electrical items like my laptop and tv, I have spent a fortune already and she has ruined my home, I am at the point of taking her to the vet to be destroyed if I cant get her sorted out.

On the plus side, when we are out, she comes back to whistle call every time, sits, lies down, stays until told she is released, doesnt steal food, never begs for food, loves people, she is very affectionate, but seems to want to be the top dog in my house and today I have burst into tears dreadfully upset.

I work full time, but only for 5 hours a day, so they are never left for too long, and pebbles will still pee and destroy things when I am around.

Can anyone suggest anything which might help please?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you crate her when she is alone so she cannot get to anything to destroy? If I was having this problem and was faced with killing my dog or fixing her problems, I would do EVERYTHING I POSSIBLY COULD to help fix her problems!! First - do not ever, ever, ever let her be alone where you cannot monitor her unless she is safely contained in a crate or kennel. It is not fair for her if you don't set her up for success from the start!

I would also check with a veterinarian to make sure she doesn't have a bladder or urinary tract infection. This type of illness can cause dogs to eliminate inappropriately as they search for places to urinate that doesn't cause them pain - they'll experiment with different places because they know it's going to hurt when they pee outside, and it hurt when they peed on this bed, so they'll go try that bed, or that rug, or that pile of clothes to see if they can pee without pain...

If her urinalysis comes back clear and it's not a medical issue, then it is a training issue and as I mentioned, do not let her free inside of a house (yours or any friends' homes) Keep her tied to you with a leash 100% of the time so you can watch her signals and if she starts sniffing or looking like she's going to squat - Make a startling noise so she knows it's not appropriate and take her outside IMMEDIATELY. If she pees outside, praise her enthusiastically - let her know that is EXACTLY what momma wanted!!! Do a happy dance!! :lol: 

If you stay consistent with this and do not give her freedom AT ALL until you know you can trust her; this should work to reshape her behaviors. Unless she's truly ill with a bladder/UTI, then anytime she inappropriately pees in your house is because you weren't watching her closely enough and giving her the opportunity to screw up - and the chewing is easy to fix if you crate/confine her when you are not at home and correct her if you ARE home and ever see her put her mouth on something that is not allowed.

Wishing you the best of luck - I'd hate to see Pebbles pay the ultimate price if you can't get her sorted out...


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, she does not have a urinary tract infection, I have already had her tested.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Katzka said:


> Thanks, she does not have a urinary tract infection, I have already had her tested.


That's great to know!! Then you know it's all training, behavior shaping and making sure she's set up for success every minute of every day until she "gets it"! It may seem like it's a lot of work and may take a lot of time to get it right - but "slow and right beats fast and wrong" and if you take the time it takes, it will take less time in the long run!

Good luck!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

When I had a young child, I adopted a puppy schnoodle. Your pup made mine seem mild. I simply couldn't keep up with the amount of destruction so I got rid of her. Yes, I passed on my problem but I think the pup had a brain defect. Just couldn't GET IT.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Do you crate her when she is alone so she cannot get to anything to destroy? If I was having this problem and was faced with killing my dog or fixing her problems, I would do EVERYTHING I POSSIBLY COULD to help fix her problems!! First - do not ever, ever, ever let her be alone where you cannot monitor her unless she is safely contained in a crate or kennel. It is not fair for her if you don't set her up for success from the start!
> 
> If her urinalysis comes back clear and it's not a medical issue, then it is a training issue and as I mentioned, do not let her free inside of a house (yours or any friends' homes) Keep her tied to you with a leash 100% of the time so you can watch her signals and if she starts sniffing or looking like she's going to squat - Make a startling noise so she knows it's not appropriate and take her outside IMMEDIATELY. If she pees outside, praise her enthusiastically - let her know that is EXACTLY what momma wanted!!! Do a happy dance!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Agree here with ALL - keep the dog with you NON STOP, tether, leash etc. She is allowed way to much freedom for what she can handle........as you said the other dog get's it, not all do...this one needs extra attention. When my Poms would pee in their crates or beds, I pulled them and layed down towel and washed daily until it sunk in that it was to be cleaned. Watch the signs of her wondering or smelling its a sure sign she is ready to do her business somewhere. Immediatly take her outside. Repeat, repeat.........good luck!


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> When I had a young child, I adopted a puppy schnoodle. Your pup made mine seem mild. I simply couldn't keep up with the amount of destruction so I got rid of her. Yes, I passed on my problem but I think the pup had a brain defect. Just couldn't GET IT.


Thanks for that  I really hope not to get rid of pebbles, but I know that sometimes its the only thing you can do.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> That's great to know!! Then you know it's all training, behavior shaping and making sure she's set up for success every minute of every day until she "gets it"! It may seem like it's a lot of work and may take a lot of time to get it right - but "slow and right beats fast and wrong" and if you take the time it takes, it will take less time in the long run!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks I will let you know how we get on.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

Olie said:


> Agree here with ALL - keep the dog with you NON STOP, tether, leash etc. She is allowed way to much freedom for what she can handle........as you said the other dog get's it, not all do...this one needs extra attention. When my Poms would pee in their crates or beds, I pulled them and layed down towel and washed daily until it sunk in that it was to be cleaned. Watch the signs of her wondering or smelling its a sure sign she is ready to do her business somewhere. Immediatly take her outside. Repeat, repeat.........good luck!


Thanks for the advice  I can wash her bedding however I have to replace king sized quilts which she has peed on, I keep all upstairs rooms closed when I am here, and there is a gate across the bottom of the stairs, my daughter had been last week, and my grandson had gone into his room for his teddy which he forgot, she went in with him. she has been confined to the kitchen and hallway only for the last few weeks, she howls so much she makes herself physically sick every time when she is crated. In the hall she eats the skirting boards, thank goodness she hasnt touched the kitchen furniture.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She may have a brain defect, it's possible but she's doing things that she can be trained to do so I don't know. Maybe she has an anxiety issue and this is her way of working it out? I think if you could just control her at all times, even when you are home, it might help. Just keep her on a long leash and make her come with you every where in the house and always always always keep her crated when you are not home.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

You also want to make sure to use an enzymatic cleaner to get any urine smell out of the places she pees so she doesn't continue to return there to urinate improperly.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Here are a few thoughts that might be helpful. 

I've found that some bitches need to go out more than dogs, smaller bladder maybe? Intact bitches urinate alot to mark when when they are going into heat. Is she spayed? Spay incontinence can be an issue in spayed females. Vets have pills for that. Pebbles may be playing with your older dog while your gone or at home and drinking a lot of water. Take her out more often and separate the dogs when your not home. I've noticed that feeding certain dehydrated/dry/kibble dog foods caused my dogs to drink alot more water.

Teach her to potty on a cue and give her a chance to earn praise/treat for going in the right place. Don't combine potty training with long walks. Take her out at scheduled times for potty breaks so she understands the "go potty" cue means just that. Place bells on your door so she can let your know when she needs to go out. 

Your dog is not housebroken if she peeing in the house. I wouldn't consider any dog truly housebroken until they are at least 1 yr old. 

As for the chewing (and housebreaking), CRATE THE DOG when you're not at home and understand that this dog may have to be crated when alone for a few years until she's less mouthy and can follow the rules of the house. This is for her own safety as she could swallow something that gets stuck in her intestines and requires emergency surgery! My female (18 months) is a chewer and she's NEVER left loose in the house when I'm not around. Maybe when she's 3 I'll give it a try!

If none of the suggestions on this forum seem to help you might call a trainer. It really hard to understand the dynamics without seeing the dog in it's own environment. Keep us posted. Good luck!!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Tying the dog to you works miracles, both of my dogs were trained that way, they were tied either to my ankle or my belt, everywhere, the barn, home, cleaning (stalls, house) they were tied while i was riding (hehe, not to me though  ). I love it because it teaches them alot, 1 it doesnt allow them out of your sight, but it also shows them that you are in charge, you become unpredictable, just as they get comfy lying down and you have to get up to get something, they don't get to, but on your terms. it also seems to teach them some awareness of their surroundings, and to watch you at all times, cause who knows when youll be off and running again!!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Since your vet has ruled out a UTI, then you need to go back to housetraining 101. 

Tether her to you when you are home.
Contain her when you you can't.
Crate train her. The howling will stop if you are consistent and don't give in. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

Raena said:


> Tying the dog to you works miracles, both of my dogs were trained that way, they were tied either to my ankle or my belt, everywhere, the barn, home, cleaning (stalls, house) they were tied while i was riding (hehe, not to me though  ). I love it because it teaches them alot, 1 it doesnt allow them out of your sight, but it also shows them that you are in charge, you become unpredictable, just as they get comfy lying down and you have to get up to get something, they don't get to, but on your terms. it also seems to teach them some awareness of their surroundings, and to watch you at all times, cause who knows when youll be off and running again!!


Thanks for the advice, reading the responses from everyone made me watch pebbles a lot closer, and I think she is anxious when I am out of her sight, she watches me all the time, if I stretch she stretches, if I curl up she curls up, if I pretend to be asleep she sleeps, if I get up she gets up and never leaves my side. my daughter reminded me that when she was smaller, when I peed, she peed. Yet she will go out in the garden alone or with alex happily and go to the loo and even play out there. Peeing on the bed seems to be my spare bed when I have had guests, or at a friends house when we go to visit. We now keep all of the upstairs doors closed, but I know its not the answer. She isnt spayed as yet, but will be in two weeks time, she is booked in already.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

Desiree said:


> Here are a few thoughts that might be helpful.
> 
> I've found that some bitches need to go out more than dogs, smaller bladder maybe? Intact bitches urinate alot to mark when when they are going into heat. Is she spayed? Spay incontinence can be an issue in spayed females. Vets have pills for that. Pebbles may be playing with your older dog while your gone or at home and drinking a lot of water. Take her out more often and separate the dogs when your not home. I've noticed that feeding certain dehydrated/dry/kibble dog foods caused my dogs to drink alot more water.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the help, the crate has just gone back up.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Since your vet has ruled out a UTI, then you need to go back to housetraining 101.
> 
> Tether her to you when you are home.
> Contain her when you you can't.
> ...


Thanks


----------

